# Favorite cellphone pictures??



## TMWallace (Jul 21, 2010)

So I know that everyone out there has had a time when you just wish that you would have had a real camera on you, but instead all you could get a shot with was your cell phone.

I wanna see some of your favorites!










This was a nice sunset as I was leaving the grocery a little while ago. Gave me the idea for this thread.


----------



## Ratman667 (Jul 21, 2010)

I only like it because that is the first Maserati that I got to drive.

For those that are interested, it is a 2006 Maserati Quatroporte.

My manager told me to change the sign:


----------



## Rexperry (Jul 21, 2010)

Cell phone in a Ziplock baggy.  Don't try this with your new iPhone 4G. 
From my new blog: TeensyPix


----------



## Early (Jul 22, 2010)

Ratman667 said:


>


That's a great shot, especially considering...


----------



## Ratman667 (Jul 22, 2010)

Early said:


> That's a great shot, especially considering...



It was a snapshot with a 3.0MP camera phone? lol


----------



## bigboi3 (Jul 22, 2010)

Used my iphone for this one.  A shot of my wife taking a picture with her iphone of the jelly fish.


----------



## krisannie (Jul 28, 2010)

bigboi3 said:


> Used my iphone for this one.  A shot of my wife taking a picture with her iphone of the jelly fish.


  Beautiful photo and superb picture clarity, which phone you own that gives this much picture clarity.


----------



## guzziknight (Aug 1, 2010)

Shot this panorama on my iPhone:


----------



## DennyCrane (Aug 1, 2010)

Not any kind of favorite, but it's recent and I like it. Droid X


----------



## mrshaleyberg (Aug 1, 2010)

One of my many cell phone pictures of my son.


----------



## DragonHeart (Aug 2, 2010)

http://twitpic.com/mqyl6
taken with my palm pre.  NO editting... thats exactly how it looked. very scarey! And would you believe, it went right around us.  Not a drop!


----------



## blatty86 (Aug 2, 2010)

this was a storm from a few weeks ago taken with my iphone. i was super pissed that i left my actual camera in the house. that day


----------



## auntieofjed (Aug 8, 2010)

Disney World Magic Kingdom Castle


----------



## SensePhoto (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## SensePhoto (Aug 8, 2010)

Ratman667 said:


> I only like it because that is the first Maserati that I got to drive.
> 
> For those that are interested, it is a 2006 Maserati Quatroporte.
> 
> My manager told me to change the sign:



Gotta love the Ferrari engine. I want one lol


----------



## Ratman667 (Oct 24, 2010)

Here is one taken with my new Droid 2.  Edited in phone with photoshop express.

Super tigerleg tree frog






And Colldfire, that car is NICE.  Not only was it fun to drive, the suspension is so smooth, it made out rough, pitted beachfront roads feel freshly paved.

Funny story, after putting tires on it, I was aligning it and the airbag in the pneumatic lift went out and it got stuck in the air for a few hours.


----------



## Capeesh (Oct 30, 2010)

I`ve got this all wrong, haven`t  I.


----------



## NCAFLeo88 (Oct 30, 2010)

This is my kitty....I sat the basket down, went to the kitchen, came back in and he had made a bed of my clothes basket. They were fresh-out-the-dryer warm. LOL!


----------



## Kimber (Nov 15, 2010)

Taken when we were camping this summer...200 foot drop on either side; boyfriend is braver than I


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have three that are my favorites. Iphone4. 
1





2





3


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 2, 2010)

iPhone 4




Dodge Center Wind Turbines by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr




D300s by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr




The Beginning by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr




Downtown Rochester by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr




Prairie Pond by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr


----------

